# somebody know the correct length to cut my loop 2050



## Betohunter (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello mates.

I recently received some 2050 tubes from a good friend of UK, and i want ask recommendations for cut adequate, i refer to right length.

My full draw is 27", I read that is necessary let 1" more for tied of the pounch and the forks.

Thanks and sorry for my bad english.
Cheers¡¡


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here you go. Hope this helps.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you can take the tubing hold in your shooting hand pinch it tight...then draw back to your anchor point..this will give you a rough idea how long to cut it

but be sure to allow for pouch & fork tie....tubes are a little different than flat bands..some times you have to have a little longer....

basic rule is divide 5 in to the draw length..plus add for tie's....Example say your draw is 30 inch's divide 5 in to 30 that gives you 6 from fork to pouch

but you still have to add for the ties..so you may want it 8 inch's allowing 1 inch for pouch tie & 1 inch for fork tie...

~AKAOldmiser

PS @ bean good suggestion with Nathan


----------



## Betohunter (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks mates.....


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Betohunter said:


> Thanks mates.....


Amigo, there is some variance from type of tube/flat band to another. Each will vary somewhat. You can't go wrong following the advice that Nathan from Simple Shot offers in the video. Good luck.


----------

